# 2007 Altima OEM Sirius problem(please help!)



## Unlimited (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello, nice forum here.

I work at an audio shop and we have a 07 Altima here that is supposed to be pre wired for factory satellite radio. We purchased the following oem parts:

INF 999U9-AS006-SIRIUS TUNER
0TH SIR1K-SIRIUS ANTENNA
INF 999E1-JR000WI(I take it this is the hardware kit)

Here's the problem. We have searched everywhere in the trunk for the two harnesses that are supposed to match up to the Sirius brain. We found two harnesses in the driver side rear quarter but they don't match the female plugs on the brain. I called the dealership we purchased these from and he assured me that they have done some '07 Nissan/Infiniti vehicles but haven't done an Altima yet. Is there a chance that the Altima would be a one off from the rest of the lineup? I don't see why they would do that. We have the window tint done but are hung up on this issue... Any help is greatly appreciated as this customer is starting to get a little anxious!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

The Altima is a little different. Post a little more info about what you are doing, and some pictures of the connectors you have, and I will help you out. Does the car have the Bose system?


----------

